# Exhibition Back Electrics



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

While I don't consider myself a member here any longer, I do peek in to this part of the forum now and then to see the new arrivals. I saw the post on electric ehibition back watches and just had to offer this one.

It's a Timex backset that I believe was a salesmans issue for displaying to prospective retail buyers. The entire back is an exact clear copy of the normal stainless back.



















May say hello now and then so til next time.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

BILL'S BACK!!!! :thumbup:

How ya' think the Giants will do against the Eagles?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Interesting back, like you say its a little different to the standard. I like it though, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Goodness...I bet that's a rare one Bill. :thumbsup:

I assume no battery hatch like on the normal steel ones.... :huh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Bill,

Stay around please, we need you! especially when you can post rarities that grab attention like this one. I have an "Alexis" incoming from your side of the pond, might have to go to Paul if there;' a problem. :yes:

That is so unusual, but of course, many things like this were sales tools rather than production items. You've got some of the salesman's single strap watches as well haven't you?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reception, guys. I will drop by this side from time to time.

Paul, you are correct there is no battery hatch. Actually the case back is on in the photo. BTW I've added a few electrics since our last emails so take a look at my album when you have some time. (no pun intended)

Mel, Hoot Mon! No I don't have any of the single straps but I have some Marlins that have Sample on the dial as well as some that have Demonstator Watch on the dial. Timex was all about merchandising and I have some other items such as a paperweight with a working electric movement in it.

Here is another interesting item,and while not electric, it fits in this thread nicely. The top watch in the photo was assembled by me and the bottom one is in the Timex museum. I was at my watchmakers and spotted this transparent case with no back and no holes drilled in the lugs. I remarkeed it looked just like an old Marlin case style and he told me to take it. I found one of my old Marlins with the #22 movement fit right in . I found a crystal that fit the back perfectly, drilled holes in the lugs for pins, and thought I had an made myself a one of a kind totally transparent cased watch. Imagine my surprise when I discovered the other one in the archives of the museum about a year later. The only difference is that the museum one does not have a totally transparent back and has a flat cover. I can only guess that these also were demonstators to show off the movement and I had gotten a hold of an unfinished case. My watchmaker doesn't remember how he came by the case but he is in Connecticut about 30 miles from the old Timex plant.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Thanks for the reception, guys. I will drop by this side from time to time.
> 
> Paul, you are correct there is no battery hatch. Actually the case back is on in the photo. BTW I've added a few electrics since our last emails so take a look at my album when you have some time. (no pun intended)
> 
> ...


Hi bill like your timex exhibition back I have a steel timex back set which keeps perfect time and is one of my favourite watches


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> My watchmaker doesn't remember how he came by the case but he is in Connecticut about 30 miles from the old Timex plant.


I'm always surprised how some of this stuff never moves too far away from the original plants. There is a seller on eBay who lives in Lancaster, PA and is regularly listing Pulsar and Hamilton dials & other parts plus rare complete watches. I guess when the factories closed, locals tended to buy the stock --- which, at that time I guess, was probably of limited interest and value.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Hi Bill. Nice pair of unique watches. One of these days I'll post some pics of my back wind electrics. Regards, Rod


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great to see you back and posting Bill! - great post and interesting watch btw :thumbsup:


----------

